
Why your MVP “failed fast” - jfornear
https://jfornear.com/2018/08/28/why-your-mvp-failed-fast/
======
hguhghuff
Lean startup is not about trying to fail fast.

------
bayesian_horse
Is a prototype viable if it fails?

~~~
jfornear
I think one way to look at it is that minimum viable products can easily be
“viable“ in the short run and still fail in the long run due to lack of vision
and willpower, grit, or conviction.

